
From Homeless to YC Interview in less than a year - flexterra
https://medium.com/@javier_noris/from-homeless-to-yc-interview-in-less-than-a-year-e28cd0190936#.p2ysd0to2
======
lettergram
Although that seems a bit reckless: only having 3 months runway; good job
executing and sticking to it. I'm impressed you didn't just find another job
once you had your injury.

I wanted to also mention, only a fraction (I don't know the exact fraction) of
YC teams invited for interviews get funded. I hope you keep your work ethic
up, I'm sure regardless of funding you'll be successful, if not this venture
then the next.

